#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  powerfull ring

## Achronn

yesterday i was holding a magical ring,i wear it and felt enormous energy.
i cannot say who gave me to wear it but the being told me a story about that ring.

that ring was weared by a gipsy woman in small village,she could cure all illnes in this world,everyone from far were coming to here to be healed,she could cure any desease or illnes,one day while begging one woman asked her,why you beg when you have ring on your hand,she told her i was given this ring by mighty forces,then she took her ring and gave it to the woman.

when she died,people dig her grave and first took her fingers,then started to chop off her body piece by piece as they beleived her body can cure,every single one of them could cure any illness later,when they tried to dig her out they find only that she was missing,that is,what was left of her,may she rest in peace and progess.

that woman that holded a ring cured people and lived near me for a long time,i predicted her death and on that day she died,she secretly gave this ring to a being i know,yesterday i sensed that it holds that ring and aksed it can i see it,it was surprised that i knew,i didnt actualy knew or was sure,but i trusted inner me and i followed my sense,then it showed me that ring and i weared it.

it has great power i know that,i also know if i ask that being for a ring it will give it to me,to summarize,all beings gave that ring free wilingly,can i do that?
i feel i need much more to learn,i am an wizard and i train my self to live just and fair,never to call upon a cast until its neccecary,would i give free wilingly this ring to a person that asks me?
yes i would,but would i choose to who would i give it?
probably yes,i would try to see who would pass that ring on and maybe make a wrong choice,as a wizard i must see all options.
that could be a problem

the ring is something i didnt ever see,it has yellow stone and it looks very poor,stone is badly crafted and i can tell it's ancient,it is broken on one end,right one,i would say it is lost Abadir (jesus stone) but it could be Aerit,or some third,in any case,it is important stone,if you have any input of this ring please let me know so i can search,it is a healing ring,but who knows,it could be something more to it than it meets the eye

may luck and health follow you

----------


## TheDruidSeer

Personally, I'm not too sure whether this is a real post, or some type of roleplay game. No offense (the LOTR quote kinda killed it for me on this one) It is possible to make a talisman, or imbue an object with a specific effect or type of energy. So it's entirely possible that wearing or possessing a ring with said energies connected to it could have some positive effects if used correctly. However, for not knowing much about the ring, or it's components, you sure have a lot of story to tell about it and what it does... Perhaps you'd have better luck in learning more about how to create such items for yourself rather than using what may or may not have worked for others...

----------

